# old tires dumped on my land



## bamafans (Jun 3, 2010)

ok...I had some jack leg come onto my land in Morgan county and dump about 250 used tires and rims
So far, I have had no luck getting rid of them. I contacted the county and they told me they would charge $2 per tire plus extra for the rims,,,,,

anyone know what i can do with them?

thanks for the help


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jun 3, 2010)

I would keep placing calls with the county or call the police.  If they were illegally dumped then they should get rid of them.  If theyre in decent shape you might be able to get a used tires salesman to take them for free.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 3, 2010)

You can take the rims to a salvage yard and get money for them. Anything metal pays out. Not sure how many rims/wheels you have, but it'd help pay to haul the tires off.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jun 3, 2010)

I was gonna suggest the gas and a match.  You will have every environmentalist this side of  the Mississippi on your tail after that one.


----------



## secondseason (Jun 3, 2010)

Contact the DNR and ask them if they still handle cases of illegal dumping


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2010)

There is a disposal fee for used tires, so it will cost you to get rid of them legally.  I am surprised the county would do it for $2 per tire.

Junkyards are only supposed to ship crushed cars with 4 tires, but a lot of them stack orphans in the trunk before they crush them.  That can get them in trouble as a unpermitted disposal facility.   

Do you have suspicions of who did it?  It sounds like a jackleg tire shop or junkyard for that volume.

As far as burning, one might get away with it by doing a few at a time at night.  However, we are after May 1 and one needs a permit from the Ga Forestry Comm'n to burn land. 

It may be best to contact a recycling (shredding) facility, find out how much, and just haul them, pay the vig, and be done with it.  It is less troublesome and expensive than getting caught, and the way it works is that a guy in your position is the one caught and the dumper gets away.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 3, 2010)

i would talk with the local/county/state police, whichever has jurisdiction. notify them you want an investigation, and if the person is found, you wish to press charges.

i could be wrong, but... IMHO, you are on the hook ($$$) to clean things up, if you want it clean. i don't think the local govt is on the hook for cleaning up this sort of thing.

i would talk with a junk guy and ask if they would be interested in some kind of deal where maybe they take all the stuff, good / bad, rims / rubber / everything.. deal... money in your pocket / free would be best... or as low a charge as possible to you, being 2nd best. if there are rims that are worth something, that may help reduce the cost.

good luck! i hope popo finds who did this to you and nails them, but i wouldn't hold out much hope.


----------



## gtparts (Jun 3, 2010)

Those tires should have D.O.T. #s so they may be traceable to the orig. purchaser. If the orig. purchaser had them replaced, it is possible a pattern could be established for the company that removed the tires from the vehicles. They may be the guilty party or they may have contracted with an unscrupulous outfit for disposal.

Could result in fines and/or jail time for the "baddies". There are Federal laws that may come into play, also.

I'd make inquiry of the Georgia EPD.

Here is the link. Best wishes for positive conclusion to the situation.

http://www.georgiaepd.org/Documents/contact_epd.html


----------



## merc123 (Jun 3, 2010)

$2/tire is cheap compared to the $5 I normally pay.  Although at 250 tires it's not cheap.  I'd do the Georgia EPD also just to see.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jun 3, 2010)

*been there, done that...........*



georgia_home said:


> i would talk with the local/county/state police, whichever has jurisdiction. notify them you want an investigation, and if the person is found, you wish to press charges.



Exactly! File a report with the Sheriff's Office. You can bet your last dollar that it was a tire dealer if it's that many tires.

Disposal fees now are running $4-5 per tire now.

ALL tire dealers and salvage yards in the State are required to keep a manifest of how, where and when they disposed of the tires they took off and/or purchased.

Anyone caught dumping illegally faces some rather steep fines, possible imprisonment and losing their business licenses.

There are ways to find out who did this.


----------



## DAVE (Jun 4, 2010)

By law no person is supposed to store more than 100 scrap tires unless it is a retail dealer or permitted disposal site. The dnr is in charge of enforcing this and does issue citations. Call the dnr to report but you probably are going to have to pay to have them removed and if you can track down the dumper you may be able to recover fees. The longer the tires stay the worse it gets, due to mosquitoes and vermin.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 4, 2010)

DAVE said:


> By law no person is supposed to store more than 100 scrap tires unless it is a retail dealer or permitted disposal site. The dnr is in charge of enforcing this and does issue citations. Call the dnr to report but you probably are going to have to pay to have them removed and if you can track down the dumper you may be able to recover fees. The longer the tires stay the worse it gets, due to mosquitoes and vermin.



Dave is correct!  DNR does all of the illegal dumping cases.  I would call them.  Good Luck!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 4, 2010)

I was told by local PD, To call Dnr ranger they can write a nastier ticket if the dumper is found. File a report with game warden the try to find the thief.

Make of tires, most local dealers only sell certain brands of tires and a pattern could be established.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 4, 2010)

Are there 250 rims as well as tires? If so, that would be a substantial amount of scrap metal and prices are up right now.


----------



## Swamprat (Jun 4, 2010)

Gentleman4561 said:


> I was gonna suggest the gas and a match.  You will have every environmentalist this side of  the Mississippi on your tail after that one.



Nah....they are hugging the Gulf Coast right now.

When land surveying if there was a illegal tire dump I would locate just so the potential buyer who could be several states away and never visited the property would be informed. It could be a potential extra cost to them for removal.

In just about every case even the county would come out and remove for a fee. They really have no idea if you or Joe Blow dumped them so they have to charge.


----------



## SASS249 (Jun 5, 2010)

Tire dumping has begun to be a rampant problem across the state.  We have always had this problem but as the economy slows tire shops look for ways to cut costs.  Even legit tire shops contract with a  hauler who instead of taking the tires to a disposal facility just dumps them.  The hauler then often provides a manifest that looks real (marvel of computers and scanners).

In previous years the fee you pay each time a tire was purchased went into a trust fund administered by DNR/EPD and was used to help clean up these types of dumps.  The legislature did not fund the trust fund this time so the state has zero money to clean-up tire dumps.

Unfortunately the problem does fall to the property owner.  250 tires will cost a bunch to get rid of, but more importantly once a tire dumper finds a place HE WILL BE BACK.  250 tires could turn into thousands in a hurry.  If you can not block access to the property it is good advice to get some cameras up ASAP.

Tire dumpers are prosecuted pretty vigorously by both EPD and local law enforcement.  However, these are often hard cases to make and anything you can do to identify the dumpers does help.

The absolute last thing you DO NOT want to do is have a fire, (even an accidental one).  I promise you neither local law enforcement, DNR or federal EPA has any sense of humor where tire fires are involved.  Fines can be in the tens of thousands and jail time usually is involved.  On top of that you still get to pay to cleanup all the debris.  It really is not worth it.

Best advice I can give is do your best to control access.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 5, 2010)

I have several tires with and without rims that I need to dispose of. The scrap yard won't take the rims unless I get them broken down, which would cost more than the rims would be worth at $0.08/lb, and I'd still have to dispose of the tires.

Someone suggested that I use a circular saw with a carbide tipped or abrasive blade to cut the tires up off the rims, but I haven't tried it.

With 250 illegally dumped tires on your property, I think you may just have to pop for the $500 to get them hauled off, then hope to prosecute and recoop.


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you know anyone that lives in Newton County ?

Residents can take 4 tires /wk ( I think ? ) to the local recycling centers for free.

Yeah , I know , that would take forever, but residents can take large bulk loads to the landfill for $30/ton. Don't know how many tires make up a ton, quiet a few I would imagine.  The tires would have to be off the rims.  

I'm just saying .............

Landfill
205 Lower River Road
Covington, Georgia 30016
770 786 5808
770 784 2044 Fax


----------



## Milkman (Jun 5, 2010)

Ask if your landfill has a month in which they allow tire dumping. I know some counties do.


----------

